# Michigan Plowers



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Thought it might be helpful to Michigan Guys, if they know who all is here to help them in the event we ever get some snow. The results are able to be seen by everyone.

So the question is , where are you? Just pick what is closest!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Bay City here


----------



## LDA (Oct 12, 2005)

Bay City here too

Hey Joe looks like we are finaly going to get a decent event.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Oakland Macomb Wayne Counties here.:salute:


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Western Wayne County (DTW)


----------



## FordPlow (Dec 8, 2005)

Southern Monroe County, near the Toledo, OH line.


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

Anywhere there is SNOW!!! wesport


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

to the top once


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

LDA;352052 said:


> Bay City here too
> 
> Hey Joe looks like we are finaly going to get a decent event.


I hope so it's been way to long.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

are we all ready for snow and or ice? purplebou payup


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

livingston county
howell to be exact. i am 45minutes from lansing, 45minutes from ann arbor, 45minutes from flint, and 45 minutes from detroitish areas


----------



## SnoBunny (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I'm in Petoskey, you guys didn't think of my area in that poll! :crying: 

(I put U.P since that's what's closest!)


----------



## skycandle (Jan 16, 2007)

jetskiman6969;352078 said:


> Anywhere there is SNOW!!! wesport[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey thanks for well representing us *jetskiman6969*. This is Gresham's daughter...who is this?


----------

